# 1990 ford 4x4



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

That is the only way I know it can be done.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

So what do I need to so??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

How should I do this?? Need help


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

The safest way is to pick the engine up and hold it with an engine hoist. The engine may have some lifting points at the front and rear of the intake or heads. You may need to remove the intake plenum on the top of the intake manifold. If you don't have lifting points, use a short section of chain. Assuming you have a V8, bolt it securely to the front of one head and rear of the other, then connect the hoist to that.

Disconnect the engine mounts , remove the fan shroud and carefully lift the engine. Watch for binding as you lift, especially at the rear where you will lift the engine up to contact the firewall. When you have reached the maximum lift without binding you must stop. If you can remove something to gain a bit more clearance that also may be necessary.

Even after lifting, the clearance may be very tight. Often after dropping the pan you may need to reach inside the pan and disconnect the oil pump pickup in order to get the pan out.

I caution against trying to do this without a hoist, using a jack and blocking can work, but if the engine slips you could become pinched and trapped resulting in serious injury. I like to use a hoist but also place blocks between the engine mounts and frame for extra safety when possible.


----------



## nismo972 (Sep 23, 2013)

Sounds like a job for a mechanic. Back in 2000 we paid 1200 for a mechanic to do that. I worked at Walmart in the tire and Lube. Needless to say paid it more than once


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

All this work for a leaking gasket, unreal...


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you guys greatly appreciate this, never lifted a motor before do you have a video?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Good luck

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/re...epairGuideContent.jsp?pageId=0996b43f8038ebd5


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Btw, one can safely raise engine with jackstand and main pully as attachment point. Just make sure jack is dead center on pulley and use solid board as interface.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

bostonwindows30 said:


> All this work for a leaking gasket, unreal...


Ayuh,.... The Odds are, once ya pull the motor, 'n get the oil pan off, you'll find it's rusted through, 'n it's not the gasket at all....

Fords are notorious for Rotten oil pans,...


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Okay noticed something feel like a dumb ass, my truck has a 6" lift on it think I can clear it???


----------



## cyberknight (Sep 21, 2013)

Even with your 6" lift, I think the cross member will still be in the way. Usually it is part of the frame. Good Luck


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can I take the cross frame out?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

The engine sits in the frame the same way with or without a lift so you will still have to raise the engine to clear the cross member. The entire front section of the frame is welded, so no removing it.

The extra lift might make it tougher to reach over the radiator support with an engine hoist, although probably still possible.

You could remove the front wheels, lower it down and set it on jack stands or simply air the tires down to drop it lower. 

Is it all suspension lift or does it have a body lift on it? If it has a couple inches of body lift you will likely have significantly more clearance to lift the engine.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have about 3" from frame to the front of the oil pan, and the back has a lot more


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What is this it's leaking??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

What's the?? It is also leaking pretty bad


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

That is the fuel pump, it could be leaking where it connects to the block/front timing cover, but truthfully there are MANY places it could be leaking.

Often leaks coming from above can mask themselves as a pan or main seal leak. Older grease covered engines can be especially hard to diagnose. Seeping from areas like intake manifold end seals, valve cover, timing chain cover, dip stick or oil filter can travel down and pool up at the pan flange making the pan appear to be the source. The oil tends to blow around and stick to everything if the leak is bad enough.

All you can do is clean everything up. Get it as clean as possible. Scrape heavy buildup off then use degreaser and a pressure washer. Get all the buildup off. Once it is clean then you can trace the leak to the source.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

It is a suspension lift no body..


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Gotcha that's what I thought it was, looks like oil coming from there??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

But your right it looks like it's leaking from up top, just can't see the leak


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think you are right it's coming from the top, after looking at everything, it's not valve cover so it might be in between?? Like hard gasket??


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Head gasket???


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I have dropped several oil pans, the gasket splits. I would try tightening the bolts i could reach first. Only tighten them a little bit, not alll the way


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Head gasket???


Ayuh,.... Slim to no chance of that,....

Could be the fuel pump gasket, or the timin' cover gasket,....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

Need better pictures.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Better


----------

